# Sonax - Full Effect Wheel Cleaner



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

There are a few wheel cleaners on the market, which actively remove iron such as the Carlack Complete Wheel cleaner, Wolf Brake duster and then more general purpose ones such as Iron X.

I'd heard the hype for years over Sonax Full effect wheel cleaner and as we were testing their products we had the pleasure of testing the latest version of the wheel cleaner.

Sonax claim this is safe on all alloys including polished and chrome wheels and is PH neutral which is a real bonus.

Application is easy, the retail spray trigger is very good and it really clings to the surface. The smell isn't too bad either, much improved over it's rivals.

So the product on test:





































What is particularly unusual about this wheel cleaner is it doesn't seem to react directly with the disc or the pads, which can sometimes be a worry.










And Finally the results from a rinse with no aggitation:



















All in this is the best wheel cleaner that we've tested. It's the safest, it cleans the best and doesn't appear to react with the brake discs. The down side is it is expensive but if you really care for your wheels or bi-annually want to give them a safe but thorough clean this is a great product.

Tim


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

How does this compare to Bilt Hamber Autowheel which can be used weekly and not affect wheel wax/sealant. Would you still use a seperate iron removing product or are you saying that this product is so good that you do not need to?

Many thanks,

Wez


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

No need to use a seperate iron removing product, i have been using this for a year as i can get it really cheap, and its on par with AutoWheel.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

MortenDK said:


> No need to use a seperate iron removing product, i have been using this for a year as i can get it really cheap, and its on par with AutoWheel.


:doublesho Ok so how cheap is "really cheap" ?
....

And  where from :driver: ?? May I invite to pm me :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

A truly great wheel cleaner and iron particles remover, I've been using it for a few years now Thumb

Nice pics, Tim


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

About time you guys caught up with the times!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> About time you guys caught up with the times!


yeah I know I'd heard the reputation and she didn't dissapoint :argie:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have used it for a few years now, I may be one of the few in this country that has by the sound of it and I rate it highly; it was one of, if not the first of the "bleeding" type cleaners out there - even before IronX if I remember right.

I got mine from Performance Motorcare and it was reasonably priced for how good it is. It's about time it got more airplay on here :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Even before Iron-X? Years before!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sadly my bottle has run out, I bought it in Germany for about 7 Euros, so its cheap too, it really was excellent


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sadly my bottle has run out, I bought it in Germany for about 7 Euros, so its cheap too, it really was excellent


I'll eat my hat if you bought it anything like as cheap as that


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> I'll eat my hat if you bought it anything like as cheap as that


I got my last 6 bottles for $5 each. Bargain!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Where the heck do you it get that cheaply?! In Germany's stores it was close to 18-20 euros and over here the retail bottle is about 14-15 euros, but 5-7$ is crazy... Not even the 5L cotainer is so cheap


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been testing it over the weekend and can only echo Tims thoughts - its brilliant stuff! Certainly the best 'all in one' I've tried


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/mobile/...r-cleaning/wheel-cleaner/?549778391&0&cc5_111

How does this rate compared to the full effect?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It doesn't even come close. It's more of a maintenance product than a deep cleaner.
Good stuff though, PH neutral with good cleaning power.


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

How many uses would you expect from one bottle?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

sergeant said:


> How does this compare to Bilt Hamber Autowheel.....


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Honestly, not that many from 500ml probably 3-4 sets max and thats what lets it down, the price. It a real luxury deep cleaner whilst at the same time being very safe but unfortunately it comes at a price. The gallons work out much better value, but still not cheap.

Tim


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got this locally. From your experience, I got this very cheaply, for about 4.7 pounds for 750ml bottle (50% gratis).


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

BDJ said:


> Just got this locally. From your experience, I got this very cheaply, for about 4.7 pounds for 750ml bottle (50% gratis).


BDJ, :wave:

Do feel free to share from where you it!


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I'm from Serbia )


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Even before Iron-X? Years before!


I have never used any fallout cleaner so I ordered Carpro TriX and Sonax Full Effects Wheel Cleaner. While Trix can be applied to paint as well as wheels, can the full effects be applied to paint? Sonax has a separate fallout cleaner but I was wondering how different would that be from their wheel cleaner.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> I have never used any fallout cleaner so I ordered Carpro TriX and Sonax Full Effects Wheel Cleaner. While Trix can be applied to paint as well as wheels, can the full effects be applied to paint? Sonax has a separate fallout cleaner but I was wondering how different would that be from their wheel cleaner.


it's safe on paint, but not economical.....


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> it's safe on paint, but not economical.....


Thanks. My bottle of Trix may not make it here in time so I can decontaminate the entire car with Sonax Full Effects just this once. It will only remove iron contamination, not tar though. Correct?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Tim - do I need to clean the wheels with shampoo before using the Sonax product or this is a wheel and fallout cleaner rolled into a single product?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Tim - do I need to clean the wheels with shampoo before using the Sonax product or this is a wheel and fallout cleaner rolled into a single product?


It's one product rolled into one - apply directly to dirty, dry wheels.

From experience if you have a large amount of brake dust on the rims, you might want to follow up with a dedicated fallout remover (so I used at the weekend and it didn't shift some of the fallout - a quick follow-up with BH Korrosol did the trick).


----------

